# Thank you



## Katht (Dec 12, 2009)

My DE conceived twins are now 6 months old we have decided to have a thanksgiving service rather than a christening. This is to thank god that we are blessed now and to thank all our family and friends for all the love and support they have given us on our journey. I wanted to let all the egg donors out there know that privately we will also be thanking our donor for giving us two wonderful very special boys that are so cherished and loved. We will be forever thankful and you are all very special people. Xx


----------



## Val74 (Jan 3, 2015)

So lovely


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

What a lovely idea  
xx


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

That's wonderful. Congratulations  , and have a lovely thanks giving!


----------

